# How can I test the speed of my gigabit LAN?



## MatthewHSE (Jan 9, 2007)

I tried a few searches but nothing seems to come up that tells me how I can verify that my gigabit LAN is indeed transferring data at gigabit speeds. The only thing I found that looks like it would work is some PassMark software, but that feature is only in the paid version and I can't really justify $24 just for this one test.

Any ideas on how I can verify the speed of my LAN?

Thanks,

Matthew


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://www.netchain.com/netcps/
http://www.practicallynetworked.com/reviews/qcheck.htm


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Are you sure, first of all, that you're even getting a gigabit link?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I just point it at a large file and break out my stopwatch.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

JohnWill said:


> I just point it at a large file and break out my stopwatch.


And maybe sneaker net would be faster!


----------

